# Newbe question: safe watering meathod?



## Black*Fox (Jun 25, 2007)

Everything needs water to survive, but how can I make sure my pets don't drownd in it?


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 25, 2007)

Go to a local garden shop and buy a plant mister. Then spray 1 to 2 shots of water in the cage depending on how big the mantis is.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 25, 2007)

I use a spray bottle but only got it after my mantises were L4. I'm comfortable with using it on L1's though.


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2007)

Keep the substrate moist but I still mist the sides lightly every other day with a sprayer.


----------



## Asa (Jun 25, 2007)

Spray em' lightly, then mist the sides of the cage until you can see moisture.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 25, 2007)

I use evergreen (washed) pieces and by pieces I mean, none of them are larger than 1/2" flaked in bottom of housing, if any extra water gets loose the mantis babies are able to walk on the leaves and escape the water. I have seen many fall into the water drops and cannot get out, thats why I use the evergreen pieces, they are easy to clean, and stay fresher than most anything.


----------



## Black*Fox (Jun 27, 2007)

Cool! I'm glad it's as simple as a misting bottle! I was starting to fear I would have to search and find some fancy 'moisture gel,' like I ended up doing for my crickets once.

I also like the evergreen pieces idea, I might have to try that some day.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 27, 2007)

Can you spray some above the enclousure and let the sprinkles fall in?


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah


----------



## Asa (Jun 27, 2007)

I do that for my older ones.


----------



## Nick Barta (Jun 28, 2007)

On larger mantids drowning is not an issue, but with new L1/L2 you can definately stick them to the side of the container and drown them. The largest nursery @ mantisplace.com has a lower hole with a foam stopper in it so you can spray the bottom part of the nursery without hitting most of the nymphs who like to be up high. It seems to work well for this problem. We developed this because we killed a bunch of nymphs by sraying just a little too much...I bet most keepers have had the same experience.

You can see the Nursery at www.mantisplace.com under "Mantis Nurseries." If you get the 80 ounce insect cup it is hard enough plastic to drill a hole in it to try it in a smaller version

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta

Mantisplace.com


----------

